# heightmaxxing is working 🤭



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

i grew 7cm+ over the course of the last 6months.
that is almost 3 inches, 2.7/2.8!
measurements done 4 times to see if there is any error and my parents measured so it wouldn’t be me puttin a ruler on top on my head lmao







taggin heightmaxxers!
@john_babowski @TeenAscender @FreakkForLife


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

my stack rn is

3.3ui of pharma hgh daily before bed
2 melatonin pills before bed
1 arimidex pill before breakfast (can’t find someone to sell aromasin in person)
l arginine cause why not


----------



## TeenAscender (Jul 8, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> my stack rn is
> 
> 3.3ui of pharma hgh daily before bed
> 2 melatonin pills before bed
> ...


And you said you have a doctor prescribing this shit right?


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> And you said you have a doctor prescribing this shit right?


ye the arimidex and hgh


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> And you said you have a doctor prescribing this shit right?


very blackpilled since with lifts i’m like 5’10 lmaoo.


----------



## incel194012940 (Jul 8, 2022)

How tall and how old are you?


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> How tall and how old are you?


5’9.5 16.6
bone age 15.5


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> How tall and how old are you?


i also posted a pic of my wrists x ray if u want to see it


----------



## incel194012940 (Jul 8, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> 5’9.5 16.6
> bone age 15.5


Mirin gains 

Ofc it’s probable this coincided with a natural growth spurt but there’s no way none of that came from HGH


----------



## HAPAgymcel (Jul 8, 2022)

I grew another quarterish inch over the last two weeks, 6'0.3 now 🥳


----------



## eren1 (Jul 8, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> Mirin gains
> 
> Ofc it’s probable this coincided with a natural growth spurt but there’s no way none of that came from HGH


it almost all came from natural growth spurt i can assure u
3.3iu's isnt gonna do jack
nvm it's doctor prescribed, take back what i said


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 8, 2022)

need growth stack for over 30 😢


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> Mirin gains
> 
> Ofc it’s probable this coincided with a natural growth spurt but there’s no way none of that came from HGH


true thanks bro


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> need growth stack for over 30 😢


bet imma help u bro.
so the stack will be

1.50k+ dollars
2. a indian doctor
3. a leg lengthening surgery


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

eren1 said:


> it almost all came from natural growth spurt i can assure u
> 3.3iu's isnt gonna do jack
> nvm it's doctor prescribed, take back what i said


huh? how come 3.3 isn’t gonna do jack lmao?
my igf1 levels are way above average rn, the arimidex kept my growth plates wide opened?
of course sim not gettin 6’5 from 3’3


----------



## TeenAscender (Jul 8, 2022)

fuckk mirin hard 5'9.5 at 15.5 age bone age is hellla potential


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> fuckk mirin hard 5'9.5 at 15.5 age bone age is hellla potential


yessir how much should i expect? i don’t rlly want to create unrealistic goals


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jul 8, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> need growth stack for over 30 😢


You're over 30? Any advice for a 22 year old you'd give?


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> You're over 30? Any advice for a 22 year old you'd give?


for height maxxing?

1. see stretches, yes they help a bit
2. x ray of your wirists u might be a 1/1.000000 that has growth plates open at 22
3. If it is open blast hgh like a maniac
4. if not ll


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jul 8, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> for height maxxing?
> 
> 1. see stretches, yes they help a bit
> 2. x ray of your wirists u might be a 1/1.000000 that has growth plates open at 22
> ...


No nigga just life advice in general height is cope after 5'10


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> No nigga just life advice in general height is cope after 5'10


cap
5’10 is acceptable not a halo lmao
6’2 is a hugeee halo


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

HAPAgymcel said:


> I grew another quarterish inch over the last two weeks, 6'0.3 now 🥳


yessir mirin the height and gains


----------



## TeenAscender (Jul 8, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> yessir how much should i expect? i don’t rlly want to create unrealistic goals


184cm+ is likely the outcome


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> 184cm+ is likely the outcome


yessir


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 8, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> You're over 30? Any advice for a 22 year old you'd give?


nigga you laughed at my post 😢


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> nigga you laughed at my post 😢


bro doesn’t respect the oldcels here 😓


----------



## hypergamy (Jul 8, 2022)

Jeeeez. Mirin your blackpilled parents. gj


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

hypergamy said:


> Jeeeez. Mirin your blackpilled parents. gj


tanks lmao. my dad is 180+ so he knows how good it feels to be tall


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 8, 2022)

why you laughing @white girls lover


----------



## white girls lover (Jul 9, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> why you laughing @white girls lover


because i’m coping with the fact that you found this forum while you’re still young so good job


----------



## CristianT (Jul 9, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> i grew 7cm+ over the course of the last 6months.
> that is almost 3 inches, 2.7/2.8!
> measurements done 4 times to see if there is any error and my parents measured so it wouldn’t be me puttin a ruler on top on my head lmao
> View attachment 1771610
> ...


Yea. Imagine trusting a guy who uses 🤭 as emoji.

If you are a teen, which most probably you are then this doesnt count cause you are in development phase.


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 9, 2022)

CristianT said:


> Yea. Imagine trusting a guy who uses 🤭 as emoji.


all proof is there. your mad cause i mog


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 9, 2022)

white girls lover said:


> because i’m coping with the fact that you found this forum while you’re still young so good job


is that and u think? 
in my opinion it was one of the greatest things, i could grow more than expected, went from mtn to almost htn. Became nt af


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 9, 2022)

why u laughing u 5’7 manlet @Growth Plate


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 9, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> bro doesn’t respect the oldcels here 😓


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 9, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> You're over 30? Any advice for a 22 year old you'd give?


my Dms are open for any questions bro


----------



## Kroker (Jul 9, 2022)

Melatonin dose?


----------



## tents (Jul 9, 2022)

brutal im stuck as a 6ft manlet in my country with shit posture and narrow bone structure. probably am hgh deficient with how narrow my wrists and bone structure in general is. good job anyway


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 9, 2022)

ur bone age is 15.5 are you 16 years old? how tall were you the year before?


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Jul 9, 2022)

im 5'5 and my bluepilled parents just said I was a late bloomer and dodged my advices of getting HGH


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Jul 9, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> i grew 7cm+ over the course of the last 6months.
> that is almost 3 inches, 2.7/2.8!
> measurements done 4 times to see if there is any error and my parents measured so it wouldn’t be me puttin a ruler on top on my head lmao
> View attachment 1771610
> ...


Before and after with the measurements ?


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jul 9, 2022)

chadmanlet04 said:


> im 5'5 and my bluepilled parents just said I was a late bloomer and dodged my advices of getting HGH


Confront them and show them how people earn 2000$ more per week for every 1 inch of height according to studies


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jul 9, 2022)

Dont take melatonin.
It can mess your natural sleep
Take aromasin instead of arimdiex,don't stop immediately,slightly taper off like take 0.5 mg arimidex and take 3 mg aromasin,then take 6.25 -12.5 mg aromaisn and no arimide.

See if u can add igf1 lr3


Mike141 said:


> i grew 7cm+ over the course of the last 6months.
> that is almost 3 inches, 2.7/2.8!
> measurements done 4 times to see if there is any error and my parents measured so it wouldn’t be me puttin a ruler on top on my head lmao
> View attachment 1771610
> ...





Mike141 said:


> i grew 7cm+ over the course of the last 6months.
> that is almost 3 inches, 2.7/2.8!
> measurements done 4 times to see if there is any error and my parents measured so it wouldn’t be me puttin a ruler on top on my head lmao
> View attachment 1771610
> ...


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jul 9, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> i grew 7cm+ over the course of the last 6months.
> that is almost 3 inches, 2.7/2.8!
> measurements done 4 times to see if there is any error and my parents measured so it wouldn’t be me puttin a ruler on top on my head lmao
> View attachment 1771610
> ...


@zv1212
@heighmaxxerxd

B-but Muh heightmaxxing dosent work

Hgh dosent work trust me bro


----------



## zv1212 (Jul 9, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> @zv1212
> @heighmaxxerxd
> 
> B-but Muh heightmaxxing dosent work
> ...


Fuark 7cm in 6 months


----------



## Zenturio (Jul 9, 2022)

chadmanlet04 said:


> im 5'5 and my bluepilled parents just said I was a late bloomer and dodged my advices of getting HGH


Mine talked me out of it when I was 12


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 9, 2022)

tents said:


> brutal im stuck as a 6ft manlet in my country with shit posture and narrow bone structure. probably am hgh deficient with how narrow my wrists and bone structure in general is. good job anyway


“6ft manlet”


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 9, 2022)

chadmanlet04 said:


> im 5'5 and my bluepilled parents just said I was a late bloomer and dodged my advices of getting HGH


ye they dodged at first but jus let me afterwards


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 9, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> Fuark 7cm in 6 months


i’m jus built different


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 9, 2022)

KING REIDYZ said:


> Before and after with the measurements ?


i’m now like 5’9.5 i was 5’7 or less before


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 9, 2022)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> ur bone age is 15.5 are you 16 years old? how tall were you the year before?


like 5’7?


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 9, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Take aromasin instead of arimdiex,don't stop immediately,slightly taper off like take 0.5 mg arimidex and take 3 mg aromasin,then take 6.25 -12.5 mg aromaisn and no arimide


i can’t even buy aromasin. it’s better if i jus take arimidex i think?
i needed to find somewhere in person where i could buy in brazil


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 9, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> 5’9.5 16.6
> bone age 15.5


What country are you from? Giga blackpilled doctor


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 9, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> What country are you from? Giga blackpilled doctor


brazil. but the doctor is very expensive and the hgh too lmaooo. thank god it worked


----------



## zv1212 (Jul 9, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> my stack rn is
> 
> 3.3ui of pharma hgh daily before bed
> 2 melatonin pills before bed
> ...


im going to add this to my stack, and i use ugfreak.to for aromasin


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Jul 9, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> @zv1212
> @heighmaxxerxd
> 
> B-but Muh heightmaxxing dosent work
> ...


I believe that it works but he is 16 with a younger bone age If I remember correctly, I am 18 turning 19 Sohn have grown like 2 cm in the last year and before that maybe some mm and I had a slightly accelerated bone age


----------



## eren1 (Jul 9, 2022)

How'd you convince your parents?
My parents went batshit crazy


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 9, 2022)

eren1 said:


> How'd you convince your parents?
> My parents went batshit crazy


i said that the life as a short male is the worst. I said i rlly wanted to be taller than my friends and it would help me a lot.
i also play basketball so it “helped” as i said height matters a lot


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 9, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> im going to add this to my stack, and i use ugfreak.to for aromasin


the proboem is delivering to brazil, ny parents not seeing the package and playin with their card without them seeing


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 9, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> ye the arimidex and hgh


Do you think a doctor would prescribe me Aromasin at 21?


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 9, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> Do you think a doctor would prescribe me Aromasin at 21?


no tbh. u should try finding yourself


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 9, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> no tbh. u should try finding yourself


I'm taking Chrysin, DIM, and Nettle Root in a capsule which is pretty weak as an AI I heard.

All the online Aromasin requires crypto. Bit too shady for me.


----------



## noprogressno (Jul 9, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> i grew 7cm+ over the course of the last 6months.
> that is almost 3 inches, 2.7/2.8!
> measurements done 4 times to see if there is any error and my parents measured so it wouldn’t be me puttin a ruler on top on my head lmao
> View attachment 1771610
> ...


How old are you?


----------



## JackHanma (Jul 9, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> cap
> 5’10 is acceptable not a halo lmao
> 6’2 is a hugeee halo


This


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 9, 2022)

It’s hard to discern whether it is attributable to the HGH therapy when you are at age 16 and have a bone age even younger. 
As it’s not odd for those around that age/bone age to grow that much. Unless vertical growth was nearly stagnant prior to therapy.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 9, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> Do you think a doctor would prescribe me Aromasin at 21?


Aromasin is rather easy to source online, no need to get a doctor prescription for that.


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 9, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> I'm taking Chrysin, DIM, and Nettle Root in a capsule which is pretty weak as an AI I heard.
> 
> All the online Aromasin requires crypto. Bit too shady for me.


maybe try arimidex like me?


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 9, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> It’s hard to discern whether it is attributable to the HGH therapy when you are at age 16 and have a bone age even younger.
> As it’s not odd for those around that age/bone age to grow that much. Unless vertical growth was nearly stagnant prior to therapy.


Well said


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 9, 2022)

noprogressno said:


> How old are you?


16.6 5’9.5
bone age 15.5


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Jul 9, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> I'm taking Chrysin, DIM, and Nettle Root in a capsule which is pretty weak as an AI I heard.
> 
> All the online Aromasin requires crypto. Bit too shady for me.


i have a legit source and proof that it arrived if you want to dm me


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jul 9, 2022)

Isnt that normal that u grow at that age? I grew till 18-20 iirc


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 9, 2022)

Virgin at 29 😔 said:


> Isnt that normal that u grow at that age? I grew till 18-20 iirc


ye it is but not a lot like i did. many people grow that amount in a year while i did on half of that time.


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 10, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> It’s hard to discern whether it is attributable to the HGH therapy when you are at age 16 and have a bone age even younger.
> As it’s not odd for those around that age/bone age to grow that much. Unless vertical growth was nearly stagnant prior to therapy.








mf ers here be talking about extreme amounts of HGH and aromasin while i remember in HS or general guys were growing like 20 cm/ 8 inch in 1 year 
Puberty is weird af


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 10, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> Do you think a doctor would prescribe me Aromasin at 21?


no you're not growing anymore...how tall r u? LL maybe .....its getting exponentially more advanced year by year


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 10, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> no you're not growing anymore...how tall r u? LL maybe .....its getting exponentially more advanced year by year


6'2

I've not done any X-rays


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 10, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> I've not done any X-rays


Wtf thats more than enough 😁, but try it do x rays and if they are not closed try HGH and some other stacks put here- you probably have very little time left if they’re not closed


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 11, 2022)

tents said:


> brutal im stuck as a 6ft manlet in my country with shit posture and narrow bone structure. probably am hgh deficient with how narrow my wrists and bone structure in general is. good job anyway


Just eat more good food (Ray Peat) faggot


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 11, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> mf ers here be talking about extreme amounts of HGH and aromasin


i’m takin a rlly small amount


----------



## Hiraeth (Jul 16, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> im going to add this to my stack, and i use ugfreak.to for aromasin


is it good? is it legit aromasin?


----------



## zv1212 (Jul 16, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> is it good? is it legit aromasin?


It's definitely aromasin but seems a bit underdosed tbh, I take 6.25mgs twice daily 

But I've been on AIs for over a year now so I may have a tolerance, maybe its not underdosed. And my testosterone levels have doubled since starting arimidex from ugfreak so I think it's good


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 17, 2022)

is it worth doing LL if you're 183 cm- 6 foot?


----------



## Hiraeth (Jul 23, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> It's definitely aromasin but seems a bit underdosed tbh, I take 6.25mgs twice daily
> 
> But I've been on AIs for over a year now so I may have a tolerance, maybe its not underdosed. And my testosterone levels have doubled since starting arimidex from ugfreak so I think it's good


where you get the aromasin?


----------



## reputation (Jul 23, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> i grew 7cm+ over the course of the last 6months.
> that is almost 3 inches, 2.7/2.8!
> measurements done 4 times to see if there is any error and my parents measured so it wouldn’t be me puttin a ruler on top on my head lmao
> View attachment 1771610
> ...


First of all it could be natural growth and secondly height is cope


----------

